# Ride Calendars?



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey guys - I'm looking for a place where the larger organized rides across the region are listed. Does such a thing exist?

I ride better when I have something to train for and I'm looking for ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try socalcycling.com. They have the most of the group rides listed on a side page linked to the menu on the left side of the home page.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bike Link is great too*

http://www.bikelink.com/calendar.asp


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I just found out about this site: /http://www.tourofcalifornia.org/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx


----------

